# Diluting Liquidlast liners



## Meisje (Jul 24, 2009)

Has anyone had luck diluting their Liquidlast liners?

If so, what did you use? Do you think eye drops would work?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2009)

I've been wondering about this too.  Eye drops were my original thought.  Maybe even MAC Mixing Medium (although I'm not sure which one).


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2009)

maybe try fix+? that seems to sort alot of things out


----------



## Meisje (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't have any Fix+ and I wouldn't have any use for it other than this, so I probably wouldn't buy it just for this. That's why I'm curious about eye drops --- people use them for foiling pigments and wet shadow application.

I'm going to try it in a separate container and report back later.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 25, 2009)

If that doesn't work you could try making your own Fix + at home with water and glycerin. It is a lot cheaper!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 26, 2009)

you can not dilute liquidlast liners without ruining them.  unfortunately, they are thick and goopy, and this is why most people don't like them.  

don't put fix+ in it, or it will be ruined.

don't put eye drops in it, or it will be ruined.

its a waterproof product, so if you introduce a liquid into it, it will repell the water and jack it up.

any questions?


----------



## Meisje (Jul 26, 2009)

Obviously I wouldn't put anything INTO such an expensive eyeliner.

I'm still going to try diluting it with eye drops (when I find mine), and I'll post the results here for anyone interested.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 27, 2009)

I tried mixing the Liquidlast liners with a dab of MAC Pro's Eye Liner Mixing Medium: MAC PRO | Mixing Medium Eyeliner

This worked pretty well.  I put the tiniest dab of the eye liner mixing medium on the back of my hand and then mixed the liquidlast into it with the liquidlast applicator brush.  It does take away a bit of the opacity, but it's not too bad at all, as the liquidlast liners are so heavily pigmented.  

I think mixing the liquidlast liners with the MAC pro eye liner mixing medium makes them a lot more palatable for most consumers.  They apply smoother and don't adhere so well that it takes a nuclear bomb blast to remove them.

One thing though, you need to mix all of the liquidlast liner on the brush into the mixing medium, otherwise the undiluted liquidlast left on the applicator brush will make it apply unevenly. 

HTH


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 27, 2009)

I just bought one a few weeks ago and it's super fluid and easy to apply. Did they reformulate it or is it just that it's new? xD


----------



## Meisje (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine are fluid, but really thick, if that makes sense. They don't seem dried up, just really thick. I bought them a year ago and they're the same consistency as they were then, but I find them REALLY hard to apply.

I have Inky, Point Black and Coco Bar.

Anyway, *UPDATE*: I put some of the Liquidlast Point Black onto the inner lid of a sample jar, and a very small drop of generic eye drops next to it. I took the brush I use for applying creme liner (angled one from CS) and mixed some eye drops into the liner.

*Eyedrops worked perfectly* to dilute the Liquidlast. It was much thinner, and it looks more like swatches of Fluidline that I've seen. I put it on the back of my hand and let it dry, then applied more over it; it didn't remove the stuff already there.

It dried a lot faster than usual. When it was dry, I rubbed it --- no smearing or flaking. Then I rubbed harder. Then I made it wet and rubbed. Then I rubbed it with wet fingers. It's not coming off. Tomorrow I'll try it on my eyes (I've already got eye makeup on, and I'm soon going to bed, so the last thing I wanted was to apply eyeliner that lasts forever just to have to take it off...)

*DO NOT PUT THE DROPS IN YOUR LIQUIDLAST.* I don't know what kind of effects that would have long-term. Thx!

I'm going to let it sit, then do the same thing in a bit. Will report back.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ 
don't put eye drops in it, or it will be ruined.

its a waterproof product, so if you introduce a liquid into it, it will repell the water and jack it up.

any questions?_

 
That doesn't seem to be true as far as mixing them in a separate container, sorry. But I do agree that you shouldn't put anything additional into the container.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm glad that the eyedrops worked for you! I will keep this in mind if I ever have to dilute liquid liner like that, thank you!


----------



## Meisje (Aug 3, 2009)

So I rubbed with my finger and water, and it stayed on. Then I rubbed it really hard with a washcloth, and the more diluted stripes came off. The less diluted ones held up much better. Then I took it off with remover.

I'll test it on my watery, allergy-prone, oily-lidded eyes tomorrow. The experiment continues!


----------



## Meisje (Aug 3, 2009)

I've got it on my eyes now. I tried applying the Liquidlast just with the brush to make sure it wasn't a brush difference. It wasn't --- it was actually harder to apply with the angle brush.

It was thinner and therefore much easier to apply, and easier to get a better line... Now let's see how it wears.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_......*Eyedrops worked perfectly* to dilute the Liquidlast. It was much thinner, and it looks more like swatches of Fluidline that I've seen. I put it on the back of my hand and let it dry, then applied more over it; it didn't remove the stuff already there....._

 
What kind of eye drops did you use?


----------



## Meisje (Aug 3, 2009)

They are "Truly" (Zellers generic brand sold here in Canada) Allergy Eye Drops. They have a green label.

It seemed to stay put. So, part 2:

The application color is a little lighter if you dilute them, but it's still quite dark. But it was SO Much easier to get an even, non-Baby-Jane application with the diluted version. Then I thought --- what if I painted the full-strength Liquidlast over my much cleaner/easier to shape diluted application? What would happen?

So I did that, and it looks great --- has that dark LL look. Since I already had the great shape there, it was much easier to apply. 

The only caveat is that diluting does affect the stay-put factor somewhat when you introduce water AND rubbing. When I wet it and rubbed my eyes, it flaked a bit. That may have had to do with layering the non-diluted over the diluted, though.

*So, moral of story:

1. You can dilute with eye drops, but don't put ANYTHING in the tube --- do it in a separate container with a separate brush and don't contaminate your LLL

2. The color will be slightly lighter, but it will be much, much easier to apply

3. Diluting does affect the waterproof factor when water + friction is introduced. Therefore, diluting will lower the durability

4. If you want to try this, test it out on a day when you don't have anywhere to go before you wear it out --- just in case it doesn't work for you*

Thx! I can't wait to try this out with mixing medium.


----------

